
iFixit is building a repair database for medical equipment, and needs your help - Eric_WVGG
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/20/21187981/ifixit-medical-device-repair-database-guides-ventilators-coronavirus-covid-19
======
TheLegace
We desperately need some tear downs of the Ventilators. The iFixit[1] page
only has manuals and very few pictures. If people can get their hands on
medical grade ones even if they are broken would be useful. I have found some
good ones locally, but they are way too expensive just to tear down(>$1400).
There lots of people working on ventilators, and will require a many people
evaluating designs since this is a life critical system.

[1]
[https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Ventilator](https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Ventilator)

~~~
imglorp
On the life critical note, do we need to have a conversation about amateurs
repairing medical things?

First, of course, thanks to iFixit and others for defending right-to-repair
for consumer gear. If I bork my phone trying to fix it, it's really my fault
and my problem.

Ordinarily, the official repair channel would have access to calibration and
acceptance test procedures. Part of their obscene cost also includes FDA
certification and liability.

So in an emergency such as this, the question is not how nerds on the ground
can get the gear fixed, but how to take care of the other chores, like
avoiding the worst case: making a sick person worse. The cert and legal stuff
issues could be erased by some emergency good samaritan legislation.

~~~
foxyv
If the choice is between a self-repaired ventilator and a patient dying I
would encourage the self-repair. Otherwise yeah, only use certified equipment
that is relatively new and in good condition.

------
Red_Leaves_Flyy
My unskilled labor is at your service. I have a truck, gas money, a laptop,
physical strength, a majority of tools you'd find in a well outfitted shop and
a desire to help. If you have skilled work to do and unskilled work that needs
doing please get in touch. (My email is in my profile). I can travel anywhere
in New England and New York if need be.

------
low_key
I'm all for self-service repair, but how would calibration be handled?

If a repaired iPhone were somehow slightly out of spec, it is unlikely anyone
will be hurt (sure, it isn't impossible). What if a repaired ventilator,
insulin pump, etc is out of spec, though?

------
assblaster
Ventilators are incredibly simple and can suffer considerable constant abuse
without a hiccup.

These are medical grade devices.

